# Full Skyline Conversion.



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone seen full GTR conversions? I keep finding skyline head/tail lights cheaper then jdm 180sx tails/S15 Fronts, so I just thought someone out there might've tried.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

? why do u want to do a full skyline conversion?
might as well buy a skyline from motorex.some people have the kit for the R32 tails, and some people have the R32 headlights, but thas just ghetto, people trying to make themselves look like a skyline, accords, legends, maximas, all trying to be skylines when u can just go to motorex and buy one for the money u spent on the conversion


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok...think about it... R34 tail's 350, R34 Head's 350-1500 
180sx tails' 500-650, S15 heads' 600-2000.
Rb26deTT=5g's, install= 10,000/15,000.
Rb25det= 3-4g's, install= 3g's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok...think about it... R34 tail's 350, R34 Head's 350-1500
> 180sx tails' 500-650, S15 heads' 600-2000.
> Rb26deTT=5g's, install= 10,000/15,000.
> Rb25det= 3-4g's, install= 3g's *


lol where are u getting ur prices? RB26DETT 5 grand hahaha wow how cheap, even in japan they sell for at least 10k i wonder where ur getting that from...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Trust me guy, I've bout seen too many prices looking for the best of the best of the best of prices. And yes, you too can get a mkiv supra engine for the same price of an rb26dett 5g's like I said, but total costs end up near 20g's ...like I also said.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ok lets put ur pricing to a conversion


Ok...think about it... R34 tail's 350, R34 Head's 350-1500 
180sx tails' 500-650, S15 heads' 600-2000.
Rb26deTT=5g's, install= 10,000/15,000.
Rb25det= 3-4g's, install= 3g's 

R34 tails 350 plus the head lets be nice and say 700
now since u get an RB26DET for a nice 5k and installtion 10k (give or take)

so u go around 16-17k for ur converion... all u need is anohter 1k and u can buy urself a skyline. that will actaully be a skyline


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Head and tails from an R34 are $700, but you gotta buy a hood, fenders, bumper, and for the tails, you gotta do TONs of work. and then you need a paint job. and lets talk about an RB swap. if you do happen to find a nice RB26 for that much, you'll need TONs of parts to make it fit. $10k is on the low end for the motor install. now, you have a lot of extra weight on those stock struts and springs, and very small tires and wheels to take care of that power. you'll ahve to upgrade both. for the money you spend on "making" an "R34" out of a 240, you could have either bought an R32, or done a full silvia conversion to your 240 and have the beast of an SR, CA, or KA to back up the looks. i've seen an R32 front end on a 240 HB and it looked nice. but i dont think a R33-34 front would be worth the trouble. it would just be an expensive, looks good on paper, ricer show car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what do you mean a gtr conversion?? on what car?? i think making a car that's not a skyline look like a skyline is *GAY* saw a integra with a "r34 conversion" wanted to go and kick that guy's ass


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

everyone who tries to do a "full conversion" is IMO gay, if you want ur car to be the "real" thing, go out and buy it... don't buy bits and pieces and stick it on ur wannabe


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol where are u getting ur prices? RB26DETT 5 grand hahaha wow how cheap, even in japan they sell for at least 10k i wonder where ur getting that from... *


10k USD?? ripped


you can get a half cut here for $AUD 9k, and thats not even looking, i know someone who could get me one for roughly 7.5k, if i wanted one.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh my god, you people are tripping don't judge what others do especially when you haven't done shiet? Do you know how much a GTR costs?(here's a clue newer R34's command a 6 digit price tag) 18,000 nets you 1 crappy skyline, the shittiest of the shittiest. OK???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drft1580 **cough** sniperboss **cough** shutup man. you dont pay attention much. and no, a new R34 GT-R does not have a 6digit price tag. they are 90,000 at the most brand spanking new. and 18,000 gets you a Skyline, flat-out. there is no such thing as a shitty Skyline - unless of course, you owned it. so shut your mouth.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok my bad lemme restate that a new R34 GTR vspecII costs over 100,000, and for a new R34GTR with less then 200 miles it's 99,000 whoopdifuckindoo. WTF is a sniperboss if that's your lame way of insulting me, then you need to brush up on your skills. 18,000 gets you a wrecked R32 gt-s , call motorex you fool before you open your damn mouth. Have you ever even called them? nah huh.. and if you spend 18,000 on a skyline then you just bought a 240sx conversion you dirtbag. sip on some stfu juice and shut your mouth.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i'm sure u have called motorex before seeming that u kno shit about them, yea and you are sniperboss


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fuck that you're a sniperboss you flamer...y'know what a flamer is? a ******.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hell yea i'mj a flamer... you can call me the NEWB FLAMER, bitch,
you don't even kno wu a sniperboss is, so u can't accuss me of being one, even though you already are.... sniperboss


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

look! my dick is bigger than yours!

come on guys... this is just becoming a childish argument...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sniperboss, drft1580, asshole - whatever you like to be called. a V-Spec II does not cost over 100grand you stupid shit. a brand new V-Spec II is 95,500, a used one is 88,000. and 18grand does not buy you a converted 240sx. you need to get some facts straight. try doing some damn research before you start posting all kinds of bullshit that you know nothing about.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

$18K would get you a nice silvia/sil80/180sx with a nice SR and suspension, but you're talking at least $30k for the converison, enough to, yes, buy a R32 GT-R .


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

and chris, nobody wants to see your weenie, well, maybe those Ranger guys, but not anyone here.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *and chris, nobody wants to see your weenie, well, maybe those Ranger guys, but not anyone here. *


lol ranger ray


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

Cant we all just f***ing get along? i sure as hell dont care to see someones weenie. flaming newbs is for assholes... dont flame newbs you were once a newb to. I still am a newb. As for the pertinent subject of the Skyline conversion. they are right for the price of a full conversion you can get yourself a real one. and for lights and crap only time ive seen skyline tailights look good is on an S13 and the tailights where off an R32.. that looked really right. Besides even if you do the full conversion.. its still not a skyline.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *sniperboss, drft1580, asshole - whatever you like to be called. *


HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH i just pissed myself laffing so hard


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i just changed my title, just for a few days.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Street Concepts said:


> *Cant we all just f***ing get along? i sure as hell dont care to see someones weenie. flaming newbs is for assholes... dont flame newbs you were once a newb to. I still am a newb. *


i don't flame NEWBS in general, i flame the ones who think they are the smartest shit, making some bullshit posts, and won't admitt the fact they are wrong. and it seems only the 240sx newbs act like this, cuz i visit the newb section, and they are rather nice. hey babys its just one every million, but we have had 2 so far...


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

dude......what is Sniperboss? 

I LOVE EVERYONE....even people who talk shit and then get shut down......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, since everyone would like to kno wut a sniperboss is, its something that we as a 240sx community in this section have made a definition out of this one person, who was called sniperboss, do a search on him, and you will see why  

the good ole days


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

how come every thread on here turns to shit, i mean, i could literally dish some chop, but i hold myself back, haha.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

All I know is...I've been driving longer then you've probably known what a 240sx is, I am a 240 fanatic. I love everything about the 240sx, I've recently learned to appreciate the ka24de...until it blows up. ahh...nissans answer to saving money...use the same guts from it's sportier cars . I especially appreciate the way a 240 can handle 400 horsepower, yet ironically only makes (140-155).


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *how come every thread on here turns to shit, i mean, i could literally dish some chop, but i hold myself back, haha. *


all these threads turns to shit cause our mods got their heads up their ass (please don't ban me if u read this mods *kisses ass*)


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *All I know is...I've been driving longer then you've probably known what a 240sx is, I am a 240 fanatic. I love everything about the 240sx, I've recently learned to appreciate the ka24de...until it blows up. ahh...nissans answer to saving money...use the same guts from it's sportier cars . I especially appreciate the way a 240 can handle 400 horsepower, yet ironically only makes (140-155). *


pity a 240sx is a poor mans 180sx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah poor mans 180sx  
it sure is though... it sure is


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

now i know why they say the truth hurts..


----------

